# True Blood S5E1 *Spoilers*



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Pam is my favorite character of the show followed by LaLa. 

So Pam makes Tara a vampire.... This is going to be a hot mess.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

They're certainly starting us out with a lot of plot lines. I suspect vampire Tara isn't going to be a pleasant person.


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

I'm not sure vampire Tara is going to be all there. Half of her brain was blown away. I have to wonder


Spoiler



if Tara will be a bit like Bubba in the books.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Rickvz said:


> I'm not sure vampire Tara is going to be all there. Half of her brain was blown away. I have to wonder


That actually might make her less annoying.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I really didn't like this episode. They left way too many questions at the end of last season and then added even more plot lines this episode. It just seemed like way too much and nothing seemed to be connected. It was like watching 5 different shows at the same time.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I agree Pam is the best her lines about "wearing a wal-mart sweater" and "dirt my bra" were perfectly delivered.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

dimented said:


> I really didn't like this episode. They left way too many questions at the end of last season and then added even more plot lines this episode. It just seemed like way too much and nothing seemed to be connected. It was like watching 5 different shows at the same time.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I can hardly believe I'm saying this given how much I loved this show in the past, but it's on the bubble in our house. My wife and I both had real trouble staying interested last season and were hoping to be pulled back in this time around, but if last night was any indication, things aren't looking too good.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Dawghows said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. I can hardly believe I'm saying this given how much I loved this show in the past, but it's on the bubble in our house. My wife and I both had real trouble staying interested last season and were hoping to be pulled back in this time around, but if last night was any indication, things aren't looking too good.


I wouldn't say it is on the bubble in our house as it is summer tv and there isn't a lot on, but I was expecting a lot more from it.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Dawghows said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. I can hardly believe I'm saying this given how much I loved this show in the past, but it's on the bubble in our house. My wife and I both had real trouble staying interested last season and were hoping to be pulled back in this time around, but if last night was any indication, things aren't looking too good.


I agree but last season with the witch storyline sucked. This year from what I have read the storylines seem much better. It is summer and there is not much else on, I can give this an hour a week.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

mwhip said:


> I agree but last season with the witch storyline sucked. This year from what I have read the storylines seem much better....


I hope this is true, but neither of us was feeling it last night. We'll give it another episode or two to see how it goes.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm surprised that there are so few posts. I thought this was an excellent start to the season. I agree that last season was bad but I am totally excited with this direction.

And, Jesus, Jessica is so fraking hot!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

In TB, do you still have to be alive in order to be turned? I thought it was pretty clear that Tara was fully dead, with half the back of her head blown off. She was just mostly dead, enabling her to be made undead?


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

mwhip said:


> I agree Pam is the best her lines about "wearing a wal-mart sweater" and "dirt my bra" were perfectly delivered.


I fell on the floor laughing when she said the Wal-mart line, which was a Wal-mart sweat suit, I believe. At first I didn't like the Pam character, but now I agree with some other comments and she is one of my favorites!

I liked the episode quite a bit even though there are multiple plot lines. I'm usually not into vampire stories but this show has been and still is one of my favorites. The only season that I wasn't too crazy about (but still liked) was the one with Ensign Ro, I mean Michelle Forbes.

Gerry


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I'm surprised that there are so few posts. I thought this was an excellent start to the season. I agree that last season was bad but I am totally excited with this direction.


I agree!! :up::up:



Anubys said:


> And, Jesus, Jessica is so fraking hot!


I AGREE!!!!! :up::up::up::up:


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The authority henchmen went from completely useless to unbelievably bad-ass since last episode...???


----------



## Rcam10 (Apr 13, 2004)

I liked it, and at least didn't find it boring. They do have a lot of plot lines and not sure why that's needed in True Blood, but I assume during the season they will work it out. I like it much better than last years first show. 

Pam's WallMart sweatsuit - Funny. 
Bill and Eric on the run. Eric having had enough of Sookie's rejection is realistic behavior for him. He's no longer the 'spelled' amnesic who is dependent on her. He's back to his old self, and he's more concerned with his and Bill's escape than Sookie's fear. That is totally in character for him. Bill, also in character, runs to her aid, and then both being caught by the Authority.

Then we had them breaking the gas tank together and causing the explosion. Eric refusing to leave Bill was a surprise, but one I appreciated. It signals that Eric no longer sees Bill as his rival - which he is not, since Eric is done with Sookie.
Of course, that will probably change in the future, but for now he and Bill need to work together, and seem to actually have some loyalty to each other. 

I liked that there was not so much of Sookie (she gets on my nerves in season 4), and also she gets some other aspect rather than being object of desire of 2 dead guys. 

I've heard this was suppose to be the year of Pam, and I do look forward to that. She's hilarious, she says all the things everyone wants to. 

Since this is the last year Alan Ball will be involved who knows what direction another season might go. Just hope its not another teen age vamp/were, (were panther)/ witch shifter mess like *gasp*Twilight..


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

TAsunder said:


> The authority henchmen went from completely useless to unbelievably bad-ass since last episode...???


I thought the "henchmen" last episode were human, while this episode they were vampires.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

john4200 said:


> I thought the "henchmen" last episode were human, while this episode they were vampires.


Yeah I believe you are correct. Big change in < 1 hour.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Maybe that is their Elite Henchman force.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

In any case it makes a lot more sense for them to be vampires than slow-as-mud humans.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Rcam10 said:


> Eric having had enough of Sookie's rejection is realistic behavior for him. He's no longer the 'spelled' amnesic who is dependent on her. He's back to his old self, and he's more concerned with his and Bill's escape than Sookie's fear. That is totally in character for him.


So this. Last season made me sick of most of the characters.

Eric, the 'tall drink of water' who can fill up my screen, is best when he is downright evil. 'Off the wall horny Tara' is better than 'Melancholy lesbian Tara' so making her a brain damaged vampire is intriguing -- especially since she loathed vampires.

I'm still chuckling over Pam's comment about Sookie's magical 'nether region.'

There must be something about the Stackhouse genitalia..... (shaking my head)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

All I know is I hate Tara and was really hoping she would be gone for good.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Eric cleaning and vacuuming while Bill leaves a voice mail was a pretty funny scene.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

zordude said:


> That actually might make her less annoying.


IMO, Rutina Wesley isn't good enough an actress to pull that off...



heySkippy said:


> They're certainly starting us out with a lot of plot lines.


The one I was surprised that they didn't follow up on was the Andy-slept-with-a-fairy one. Did they even mention it in the "previously on" bit?

And can someone remind me: Why *didn't* Bill/Eric kill Russell?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Wasn't it just that they wanted to torture him by leaving him chained in silver forever?

Here's the thing I didn't like. So, Pam goes to Sookie's house to ask Sookie to tell Eric, when she sees him next, that she (Pam) is sorry. For what? I would guess it's because Pam is the one who released Russell... no? She's the only one besides Alcide, Eric, and Bill who knew where he was and it's obvious the other three didn't release him.

So, Pam wants to protect Eric (?) but instead of that she agrees to spend the entire night in the dirt, for fairly little incentive: Sookie's magic hoo-hoo is a lot less potent since Eric woke up and Sookie kicked Eric and Bill to the curb.

I agree the scene was funny and brainless vampire Tara could be good for some fun. I just think there was some serious hand-waving there to get it all set up.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I can't believe that Pam let Russell out. I don't care how pissed she was with Eric---Russell would kill Eric, Pam and everyone else who had a part in his imprisonment and the death of his boy-toy.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I seem to recall that Eric is mad at Pam because she fired an RPG at Sookie towards the end of last season. There's no way she released Russell.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> I seem to recall that Eric is mad at Pam because she fired an RPG at Sookie towards the end of last season.


That would do it.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> And, Jesus, Jessica is so fraking hot!


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

zordude said:


> That actually might make her less annoying.


+1

I was pissed off that Tara was only just merely dead and not really most sincerely dead. But then I realized that as a vamp, she might not be the huge bunt that she's been for the whole series.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

What was burying them about? We've seen people turned before haven't we? I don't recall any burying. If it was about daylight, Sookie's house would still have the super cellar.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Jessica was buried with bill.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

They do seem pretty consistent that TB vampires need to be buried with their maker in order for it to take.

I guess maybe you're right about Pam trying to kill Sookie being what she's sorry for. That would work a lot better given Pam's demeanor. I cannot keep all the action straight--maybe I'll save the last couple of episodes of this season to watch just before _next_ season starts. I do wonder how Russell got out then... hm...


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

busyba said:


> +1
> I was pissed off that Tara was only just merely dead and not really most sincerely dead. But then I realized that as a vamp, she might not be the huge bunt that she's been for the whole series.


Whoa! I don't get the extreme "Tara hate". There is no regular on TB that gets me that riled up.

She was comic relief in two Seasons: 
S1 - loyal (to a fault) friend of Sookie, panting after skanky Jason but "not boyfriend material" to Sam, bantering with cousin La La and her crazy mom.
S3 - kidnapped by a psycho-vamp and kicking Bill off of that truck into the sun.

(She was "meh" in most of S2 & S3 though.)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't remember why the Authority wants to kill Bill (ha ha) and Eric. Can someone remind me?

also, I liked this line "I'm a gay Vampire-American" :up:


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Glad I watched the last episode of last season immediately before this episode. I had forgotten most of what had transpired. 

Sadly, this show doesn't glamour me as it once did. 

Jessica, however, is a stand-out character. And I always liked Pam.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I don't remember why the Authority wants to kill Bill (ha ha) and Eric. Can someone remind me?


Yes! Why does the Authority want to kill Bill and Eric. I thought Bill was a pretty good king, certainly better than the provious one (which was Russell, wasn't it?). And although Eric wasn't a very good sheriff, that shouldn't be enough reason to get the "True Death."

Gerry


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Gerryex said:


> Yes! Why does the Authority want to kill Bill and Eric. I thought Bill was a pretty good king, certainly better than the provious one (which was Russell, wasn't it?). And although Eric wasn't a very good sheriff, that shouldn't be enough reason to get the "True Death."
> 
> Gerry


I think Russell was the king of another state. The queen of Louisiana was that girl who was dealing in vampire blood on the side (Eric worked for her on that). Bill took over for her.

But please, someone remind us why bill and Eric are in trouble!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I don't think the Authority necessarily wants to kill Eric and Bill. There were two times in this episode when it would have been trivial to kill them, but instead they were captured both times.

That said, I don't know why the Authority wants them in captivity so badly.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> I don't think the Authority necessarily wants to kill Eric and Bill. There were two times in this episode when it would have been trivial to kill them, but instead they were captured both times.
> 
> That said, I don't know why the Authority wants them in captivity so badly.


That PR vampire in charge told Bill that she was to give him true death. So Bill killed her (that is who Eric was cleaning). It seems the Authority wants it to be long and painful, not just a quick death.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Eric's sister was supposed to have them killed, wasn't she? How else could she get away with letting them disappear?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> Eric's sister was supposed to have them killed, wasn't she? How else could she get away with letting them disappear?


Yes. She even told her bosses over the phone that both were dead.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Didn't Bill and Eric go against the "Authority's" wishes by going after the witch?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Didn't Bill and Eric go against the "Authority's" wishes by going after the witch?


So what? The witch was killed, the general populace knew nothing about the battle. If that's the only issue, a successful result like that hardly seems to warrant regicide...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> So what? The witch was killed, the general populace knew nothing about the battle. If that's the only issue, a successful result like that hardly seems to warrant regicide...


LOL...regicide? you forgot Sherifcide!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I'd never seen the show before.

I didn't hate it, but I'm confused. Is it supposed to be goofy?


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

MonsterJoe said:


> I'd never seen the show before.
> 
> I didn't hate it, but I'm confused. Is it supposed to be goofy?


Yes it is.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

mdougie said:


> Yes it is.


That helps a lot.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

MonsterJoe said:


> That helps a lot.


Yeah if you watch the show thinking it is taking its self seriously as a vampire drama then you will be dissapointed.

True Blood is to Dracula as Alf is to Alien.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

mwhip said:


> I agree Pam is the best her lines about "wearing a wal-mart sweater" and "dirt my bra" were perfectly delivered.


Pam is th Sue Sylvester of Bon Temps



john4200 said:


> I thought the "henchmen" last episode were human, while this episode they were vampires.


You are thinking of Bill's security force. They were human and they worked for him. These vampires are employees of The Authority.

I guess they gave up on the part about Jessica's hymen growing back after every time she has sex, making sex painful every time.

The title of this episode is Turn! Turn! Turn!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Anubys said:


> LOL...regicide? you forgot Sherifcide!


No, I could imagine them killing an area Sheriff just to send the message that people can't ignore the Authority's...um...authority, but it just seems strange for them to be willing to kill a king/queen for the same reason.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I think Russell was the king of another state. The queen of Louisiana was that girl who was dealing in vampire blood on the side (Eric worked for her on that). Bill took over for her.


Yes, you're right!



Anubys said:


> But please, someone remind us why bill and Eric are in trouble!


Please!



Anubys said:


> That PR vampire in charge told Bill that she was to give him true death. So Bill killed her (that is who Eric was cleaning). It seems the Authority wants it to be long and painful, not just a quick death.


Yes, she was very specific that she was ordered by the Authority to administer the True Death to both Bill and Eric. She wasn't too clear though as to why she didn't do it.

Eric's "sister" was ordered to bring them to the Authority so I don't think she was to give them the True Death, but certainly they both are on the SUPER S**T-LIST of the Authority. But again, WHY?

Gerry


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

tiams said:


> You are thinking of Bill's security force.


No, I was thinking of the three Authority henchmen that Nan brought with her, which Eric beheaded just before Bill staked Nan. They were clearly human, since they did not "burst" like vampires when they died.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gerryex said:


> Yes, she was very specific that she was ordered by the Authority to administer the True Death to both Bill and Eric. She wasn't too clear though as to why she didn't do it.


I thought she was fairly clear. She thought the Authority would kill her next, and besides, she wanted in on some fairy action.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

dimented said:


> I really didn't like this episode. They left way too many questions at the end of last season and then added even more plot lines this episode. It just seemed like way too much and nothing seemed to be connected. It was like watching 5 different shows at the same time.


The questions they left at the end of last season were the cliffhangers, which were all resumed a minute later, so those stories are all ongoing...



Gerryex said:


> I fell on the floor laughing when she said the Wal-mart line, which was a Wal-mart sweat suit, I believe. At first I didn't like the Pam character, but now I agree with some other comments and she is one of my favorites!


Best Pam line ever was when she flies into the house, looks at the total carnage in the kitchen and says "color me impressed, you guys know how to party..." hilarious. Her delivery was spot-on.



> I liked the episode quite a bit even though there are multiple plot lines. I'm usually not into vampire stories but this show has been and still is one of my favorites. The only season that I wasn't too crazy about (but still liked) was the one with Ensign Ro, I mean Michelle Forbes.


I'm the same way--I don't like vampire stories (Buffy excluded) and I don't like the corny romance angle of the show, but there enough redeeming qualities that I stick with it...

As for the amount of story lines, that's actually what I like about it--everything is separate in the first couple of episodes and as the season goes on all the stories start to blend more and more and then usually by the last couple everything is tied in--it's one of my favorite things about the show. As a writer I love that aspect, this is one of the most heavily serialized shows out there. The first three seasons took place over less than a month.



Gerryex said:


> Yes, she was very specific that she was ordered by the Authority to administer the True Death to both Bill and Eric. She wasn't too clear though as to why she didn't do it.


I just watched the episode before the premiere (which is good because I didn't remember any of it)... Nan says in her last scene that she was fired from the Authority and her last duty was supposed to be to kill them both. She doesn't because she knows she'd be next, so instead tells them there is a mutiny brewing and tries to get them on board since they're all dead anyway. She uses her knowledge of Sookie's powers to entice them but it backfires and they kill her, and the show loses one of it's best comedic resources.

As for why the authority wants to Kill Bill, I'm pretty sure it's because of the Marnie situation getting so out of control... he let a necromancer nearly bring down the entire species and it happened on his watch. I don't remember enough about last season though, if something specific happened. But Nan did mention in that scene that they were F'ed for letting the witch situation get so bad.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> And can someone remind me: Why *didn't* Bill/Eric kill Russell?


Exactly... I'm usually pretty content with the direction things go in from a writing standpoint but that was easily the dumbest move they made to date. Not killing Russell was so dumbfoundingly stupid that it kills any credibility this upcoming story line has...

There was no reason for them to not kill him other than the fact that the writers wanted to bring him back later, that's really it. It's just poor writing. I hope they don't spend a ton of time on it this season because to me, anything to do with it doesn't have any resonance... WORST CASE scenario for him would be a hundred years, maybe 200 TOPS, and then he'd get out and have 200 years of laser-focused rage aimed right at you. Dumb.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

tiams said:


> I guess they gave up on the part about Jessica's hymen growing back after every time she has sex, making sex painful every time.


I'm sure it still happens. She's just gotten over it. Vamps like pain. 

The main drama over that was when it first happened, not so much for the inconvenience factor, as the additional reminder of her being "different". Like most things for young girls that ultimately turn out to be trivial, at first they seem like the ned of the world.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

This was one of the least enjoyable episodes for me, only redeemed by Jessica. She got an out loud "Holy Schitt" from me which balanced Mrs. S.'s droolfest whenever Eric is on the screen. Smokin!

Pam had great lines too, but she looks a mess, even when not dressed in Walmart sweats.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I was really lost during this episode as I remembered nothing that happened last season. I had to watch the first episode off HBO GO and it didn't have the "previously on" thing.

I thought the episode was good enough. I haven't loved this show since the first season or two, but it is better than a lot of stuff on TV.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, my TiVo recorded S04E10 for me and then I watched S04E11 OnDemand and strangely enough, S04E12 was only available in SD OnDemand (but I watched it that way anyway).

I think I would have been a bit lost without rewatching that stuff...


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

As far as why the Stackhouses are "attractive" to Vampires (and others) is due to their fairy blood. In the books, it makes them attractive to others, and Vampires really get off on feeding from fairies, so the little bit that Sookie and Jason have attracts them. If Sookie didn't have her ability to read minds, then more people would be hitting on her.

As far as Eric going away - that's an interesting departure from the books.

Russel Edgington - he's a much older vampire. Maybe Bill and Eric didn't think that they had the strength to kill him (although Eric is pretty danged old), so just put him away. In the books, delivering the 'true death' without permission has serious repercussions. Same goes with making a vampire. So, in book world, Pam turning Tara would require permission.


Spoiler



In the books, Tara isn't a vampire - she's the mother of twins. I, too, wonder if they're going to make her an amalgamation of Bubba and Tara.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> As far as why the Stackhouses are "attractive" to Vampires (and others) is due to their fairy blood. In the books, it makes them attractive to others, and Vampires really get off on feeding from fairies, so the little bit that Sookie and Jason have attracts them. If Sookie didn't have her ability to read minds, then more people would be hitting on her.
> 
> As far as Eric going away - that's an interesting departure from the books.
> 
> ...


Response to spoiler - plus another spoiler:


Spoiler



Ah! That's what I was trying to remember. I've never had any great love for Tara, and kind of wished they'd just let her go... but, we'll see if this can add some of the comedy that was associated with the rest of your spoiler. Although, I really wanted to see him in the show! And, I don't see how Tara can stand in for all his 'scenes'.

I wonder how the changes with Eric helping clean up the Debbie mess are going to affect the rest of the story-line here... that was another surprise. I had misremembered that they'd already finished with Eric's memory bits, and thus had to move on - but, it becomes important later, as I recall.



I, too, need to either re-watch the end of last or re-read some bits to get my head straight. 

Goodness, gracious, me! but, can we have more Eric all the time!!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

SoBelle0 said:


> Goodness, gracious, me! but, can we have more Eric all the time!!


Amen to that along with a heavy sprinkling of Alcide.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Dumb Jason....he turns the girl down but then takes her home while Jessica is having her fun with the other guy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Dumb Jason....


By which you mean, Jason...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Beryl said:


> Amen to that along with a heavy sprinkling of Alcide.


I'm not gay but even I think Alcide is hot as heck!

If aliens came and told me they can put my brain into any body I want, Alcide's body is where my brain goes.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I'm not gay but even I think Alcide is hot as heck!
> 
> If aliens came and told me they can put my brain into any body I want, Alcide's body is where my brain goes.


I just saw the unrated (NSFW) preview of him in Magic Mike, if I was a guy I would want to be him too. In case anyone wants to see (all of) him I believe he is behind the full body screen at about the :45 sec mark.

I don't even know what to say... It almost makes me want to put on dark glasses and go see the movie incognito.

Click at your own risk. Showgirls might be better than this looks.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ping-channing-tatum-sexy-video_n_1594808.html


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

lodica1967 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ping-channing-tatum-sexy-video_n_1594808.html


_Fanning myself._

You see, I don't understand why Sookie was wasting time with dead critters when she could have had a warm blooded Alcide. Well, I can see why she considered Eric .. even cold, he is pretty hot. Sort of why guys seem to like Jessica.

On another note -- what was with the werewolves eating the dead human form of a former member of their pack? I didn't know that was a werewolf thing. Was that in the books?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Beryl said:


> _Fanning myself._
> 
> You see, I don't understand why Sookie was wasting time with dead critters when she could have had a warm blooded Alcide. Well, I can see why she considered Eric .. even cold, he is pretty hot. Sort of why guys seem to like Jessica.
> 
> On another note -- what was with the werewolves eating the dead human form of a former member of their pack? I didn't know that was a werewolf thing. Was that in the books?


I'll take Eric over Alcide any day.

And for the werewolf thing, no, it wasn't in the books.


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll take Eric then Alcide every day.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I'll take Eric over Alcide any day.


Oh, hell yes.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> As far as why the Stackhouses are "attractive" to Vampires (and others) is due to their fairy blood. In the books, it makes them attractive to others, and Vampires really get off on feeding from fairies, so the little bit that Sookie and Jason have attracts them. If Sookie didn't have her ability to read minds, then more people would be hitting on her.


Jason doesn't have Faerie blood, just Sookie.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

john4200 said:


> No, I was thinking of the three Authority henchmen that Nan brought with her, which Eric beheaded just before Bill staked Nan. They were clearly human, since they did not "burst" like vampires when they died.


They weren't human, they were vampires. Vampires only explode like that when they are staked with wood or shot with wooden bullets. We have seen vampires die before without exploding.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

tiams said:


> Jason doesn't have Faerie blood, just Sookie.


Unless I missed something, they have the same parents so they both have Faerie blood. That is why Jason seems to have it so easy with women. (That and he's smokin' hot)


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

tiams said:


> They weren't human, they were vampires. Vampires only explode like that when they are staked with wood or shot with wooden bullets. We have seen vampires die before without exploding.


I think vampire always burst when they are killed. And I'm pretty sure those henchmen with Nan were human, because even Eric is not fast enough to kill three vampires like that without them even getting a chance to move an inch.

When do you think there have been vampires killed by beheading where their body did not burst?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

lodica1967 said:


> Unless I missed something, they have the same parents so they both have Faerie blood. That is why Jason seems to have it so easy with women. (That and he's smokin' hot)


But do they have the same parents? Hard to know for certain. And Jason has not shown any super powers like Sookie, unless you count being super-attractive to females.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

john4200 said:


> And I'm pretty sure those henchmen with Nan were human (...)


Yes, I thought they were basic day-time security.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

john4200 said:


> But do they have the same parents? Hard to know for certain. And Jason has not shown any super powers like Sookie, unless you count being super-attractive to females.


Well, that would be a power similar to Sookie's "Super Snatch" to quote Pam


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Has a vampire ever fed on Jason? IIRC, Jessica said something either this episode or during the previous episode about how she was going out to feed on someone else instead of snacking on Jason and Jason made the analogy of prostitutes not wanting to kiss their clients...


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

john4200 said:


> But do they have the same parents? Hard to know for certain. And Jason has not shown any super powers like Sookie, unless you count being super-attractive to females.


The books address this. Jason and Sookie have the same parents. Their fairy blood comes from their grandparents. As far as why Sookie has powers and Jason doesn't, that is also addressed in the books.

Book spoilers below:


Spoiler



Jason and Sookie were both given a 'blessing' of sorts from a half-demon named Mr. Cataliades, as a 'God Father' to them. The essential 'spark' that would grant them super abilities, so to speak, passed Jason by. It didn't take. It did take in Sookie. She got the ability to read minds from Mr. Cataliades, as that was his special power, and he passed it on to Sookie's family, through his blood. In those that didn't get the ability to read minds, they were just more attractive, due to the fairy blood, but that's it. Sookie has no other "super powers" aside from that.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

So far in the show, we haven't had any indication that Jason has fairy blood. But you just spoiled that revelation for us.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

tiams said:


> So far in the show, we haven't had any indication that Jason has fairy blood. But you just spoiled that revelation for us.


Here we go.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

tiams said:


> So far in the show, we haven't had any indication that Jason has fairy blood. But you just spoiled that revelation for us.


Not true, we knew that Sookie's fairy blood came from her grandparents (which are Jason's grandparents).


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

tiams said:


> So far in the show, we haven't had any indication that Jason has fairy blood. But you just spoiled that revelation for us.


Trust me, the show has wandered so far off the reservation compared to the books that no one really knows anything.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

zordude said:


> Not true, we knew that Sookie's fairy blood came from her grandparents (which are Jason's grandparents).


Just because we knew Jason and Sookie had the same grandparents does not mean we knew that Jason also had Fairy blood. Them having the same grandparents did not mean Jason could read thoughts. Siblings don't automatically inherit all the same traits. But now we have been told he does have fairy blood.



heySkippy said:


> Trust me, the show has wandered so far off the reservation compared to the books that no one really knows anything.


Well now we know that Jessica or another vampire who feeds on Jason will be able to walk in the sunlight. We didn't know that yet.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

tiams said:


> Well now we know that Jessica or another vampire who feeds on Jason will be able to walk in the sunlight. We didn't know that yet.


I don't think we know that at all. Having a fairy bloodline doesn't guarantee you have any of the "specialness".


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> As far as why the Stackhouses are "attractive" to Vampires (and others) is due to their fairy blood. In the books, it makes them attractive to others, and Vampires really get off on feeding from fairies, so the little bit that Sookie and Jason have attracts them. If Sookie didn't have her ability to read minds, then more people would be hitting on her.





zordude said:


> I don't think we know that at all. Having a fairy bloodline doesn't guarantee you have any of the "specialness".


"Bloodline" and "blood" are two different things. Bloodline is ancestry and we knew Jason and Sookie are siblings. Blood is what vampires take from your veins. Agatha Mystery said Jason has fairy blood like Sookie she didn't say bloodline. If his blood is fairy blood it has special powers and we did not know that before.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

tiams said:


> "Bloodline" and "blood" are two different things. Bloodline is ancestry and we knew Jason and Sookie are siblings. Blood is what vampires take from your veins. Agatha Mystery said Jason has fairy blood like Sookie she didn't say bloodline. If his blood is fairy blood it has special powers and we did not know that before.


Wow, let me try it this way. If my grandfather is Irish both my brother and I will have Irish blood.

If it were possible for our grandfather to be Fae, we would both have Fae blood. We are related, no big mystery how that works.

I am good and math and disorganized. My brother is a clean freak who can't add. Those are traits that have nothing to do with what kind of blood we have.

Sookie can read minds, Jason can't. That doesn't mean they both don't have the same blood from their grandfather.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

lodica1967 said:


> Wow, let me try it this way. If my grandfather is Irish both my brother and I will have Irish blood.
> 
> If it were possible for our grandfather to be Fae, we would both have Fae blood. We are related, no big mystery how that works.
> 
> ...


We aren't talking about their ancestry, we are talking about their literal, liquid, drinkable blood. When a vampire drinks fairy blood they can walk in sunlight.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

tiams said:


> We aren't talking about their ancestry, we are talking about their literal, liquid, drinkable blood. When a vampire drinks fairy blood they can walk in sunlight.


Right. You are assuming that Agatha means that Jason has SPF blood, and I am not. None of use will know for sure (including Agatha) until we see what happens on the show.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I am really confused by the turn this thread has taken.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think it is that time:



> Lighten up Francis


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> I am really confused by the turn this thread has taken.


Turn! Turn! Turn!


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

tiams said:


> We aren't talking about their ancestry, we are talking about their literal, liquid, drinkable blood. When a vampire drinks fairy blood they can walk in sunlight.


Seriously, how are you not getting what people are trying to tell you. Just because someone has the bloodline of a particular race/species/supernatural being what-have-you, does not mean they will exhibit all the features of that bloodline. Both Sookie and Jason are attractive because they have fae blood. ONLY Sookie has the extra special ability to read minds though. It is not like Jason is going to suddenly discover some hidden power.

<------------- Not a book reader.

Although, now that I hopefully cleared that up for you, one wonders why Jason never turned into a werepanther.

Wrap your mind around that one.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

To every season!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> Although, now that I hopefully cleared that up for you, one wonders why Jason never turned into a werepanther.
> 
> Wrap your mind around that one.


Because the warepanthers were a stupid storyline


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

lodica1967 said:


> That doesn't mean they both don't have the same blood from their grandfather.


To further complicate a tangent that is already gone stupid, the fae blood was not from Sookie and Jason's "grandparents."
Adele Stackhouse "Gran" had an affair with a fairy named Fintan in an attempt to have children as her husband Earl was sterile.
Neither she nor her husband Earl had fae blood.
The union with Fintan produced Corbett Stackhouse, Sookie and Jason's father and another sibling, Linda who is Hadley's mother.

So while Fintan was their biological grandfather and the source of the fae blood, Earl was their family grandfather.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

tiams said:


> So far in the show, we haven't had any indication that Jason has fairy blood.


Except for logic and common sense, you mean.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh Good Lord. I didn't spoil anything. They are siblings. She inherited her fairy blood. Jason has to have it as well, as they are siblings. They have the same parents. Just because you have fairy blood doesn't automatically mean that you have fairy powers, as he hasn't exhibited any (aside from being attractive). He is now part werepanther. It's entirely possible (pure speculation here) that that might preclude his blood from giving the 'walk in the light' ability. The walking in the light thing is NOT in the books as best as I can recall. So I haven't spoiled a danged thing, as that isn't a book story line. Heck, Tara's storyline is not in the books, and Lafayette dies in the first book, so his entire storyline isn't there, either.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

And I've heard that Jessica is as different from the books as you can get.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> And I've heard that Jessica is as different from the books as you can get.


Yup. She was a footnote in the books, almost.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

That's of course an issue with a TV series. In a book, you can introduce a character and them simply get rid of them or have them play a tiny role in the next book.

In a TV show, that's much harder. If someone is introduced as a main character, it's tougher to reduce their role to a minor one for the next season...


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, in the book, Jessica was far from a main character.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Well, in the book, Jessica was far from a main character.


Well, there is certainly one character in the books who's central in the first book and becomes an incidental character later one:


Spoiler



Bill


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> He is now part werepanther.


Sorry to jump into the thread two weeks late, but, he is?

I thought it was revealed that the warepanther story was all BS.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I think the werepanther story arc was a joke by the producers on the book readers.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

aindik said:


> Sorry to jump into the thread two weeks late, but, he is?
> 
> I thought it was revealed that the warepanther story was all BS.


Oh, my bad. I forgot that they didn't have him change. I remembered the getting bitten story, but forgot about the fact that he didn't become one. Thanks for the reminder.

Besides, the problem with the books is that EVEYRONE is supernatural. It's annoying.


----------

